# Can't find Camera Calibration menu



## TimBuk2 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm using LR3 and have been trying to work-around a problem...In the Develop module in the 'Basic' panel the 'Tint' comes up at -42..I created a preset for my camera( Nikon D700)
 and that takes care of the problem...However I would like to recalibrate my camera setting so it appears as the default rather than use the preset every time...Trouble is  the Camera Calibration panel in the Develop module is no where to be found...The bottom-most option is the effects panel..whereas the bottom one SHOULD be the Camera Calibration...

Am I taking the wrong approach ??


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 14, 2013)

Right click on any panel in the Develop Module RH side and put a check mark next to Camera Calibration.


----------



## TimBuk2 (May 14, 2013)

Mr. Flohr : Thanks !!! That was tooooo easy ..I shoulda figured it out... YOU DA MAN...


----------



## photo doug (Jul 5, 2013)

My Develop Module has dissappeared. Any ideas on how to get it back? LR 5.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 5, 2013)

photo doug said:


> My Develop Module has dissappeared. Any ideas on how to get it back? LR 5.


See Rikk's original answer above. The Panel that you have unchecked is named "Basic".


----------

